# Snow Ridge, 1/13/16



## Cornhead (Jan 13, 2016)

*Date(s) Skied: * 1/13/16
*Resort or Ski Area: * Snow Ridge, North Central NYS
*Conditions: * Powder, Powder, Powder
*Trip Report: *
Ahhh, this junkie just got a fix, a 20" fix. Left Binghamton at 6, arrived about an hour early. My buddies attempted to hike to the top, I hiked to the lodge. Everything is skiing great.


----------



## zyk (Jan 13, 2016)

Arrived right around opening.  Great day.  This is where the snow is this year.


----------



## skifree (Jan 13, 2016)

That looks nice


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 14, 2016)

zyk said:


> Arrived right around opening.  Great day.  This is where the snow is this year.



Amen, thank God for Snow Ridge, if not for them, this year would really suck. That was day 3 for me there, no less than a foot each time, closer to two. Glad I finally bought powder skis, the Kuros are the perfect tool for Snow Ridge. They're burly enough to make skiing the chop effortless once everything is tracked out too. They'd be virgins still if not for SR. Hopefully they'll be of use somewhere else this year. They should make skiing powder on something with more pitch a hoot if, and when, I get a chance. Amazing how well they ski on the soft groomed areas too. I'm sure they'd be an adventure on anything firm, but I can't see that ever happening.

Where do you live zyk? We had an empty seat in my buddy's Tahoe. Hailing from Binghamton, splitting gas 3 ways, my total cost for a day of powder was $26, $12 lift ticket, $14 gas share. I can't think of a better bang for your buck. I saw gas for $1.99 on the way back. Thank God gas prices have dropped, gets expensive traveling on $4 per gallon gas.


----------



## Tin (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome stuff! I'm jealous.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 14, 2016)

That looks unbelievable. What are the dimensions on those kuros?


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 14, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> That looks unbelievable. What are the dimensions on those kuros?



164 / 132 / 139 mm Here's a pic next to an actual water ski.


I'm currently tipping the scale @ 250lbs, I need all the help I can get. Read some reviews that liked the ski much better before metal was added to the perimeter of the ski, but I can't help think it doesn't make it a better crud ski, no complaints. I originally was going to get them in 195, but thought 185 would be a better fit for tree skiing, 6½ ft is a looooong ski! Hopefully Snow Ridge isn't the only place I get to use them this year.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 14, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> 164 / 132 / 139 mm Here's a pic next to an actual water ski.
> View attachment 18555
> View attachment 18556
> I'm currently tipping the scale @ 250lbs, I need all the help I can get. Read some reviews that liked the ski much better before metal was added to the perimeter of the ski, but I can't help think it doesn't make it a better crud ski, no complaints. I originally was going to get them in 195, but thought 185 would be a better fit for tree skiing, 6½ ft is a looooong ski! Hopefully Snow Ridge isn't the only place I get to use them this year.



Wow those are huge. I picked these up last year

They're 156/120/135 and I got em in 191. Only got out on them a couple times last year but they ski great. Rocker took a little getting used to


----------



## bigbog (Jan 14, 2016)

Yeah....looks nice..


----------



## zyk (Jan 14, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Where do you live zyk? We had an empty seat in my buddy's Tahoe. Hailing from Binghamton, splitting gas 3 ways, my total cost for a day of powder was $26, $12 lift ticket, $14 gas share. I can't think of a better bang for your buck. I saw gas for $1.99 on the way back. Thank God gas prices have dropped, gets expensive traveling on $4 per gallon gas.



Cornhead I'm in Dorloo... between Cobleskill and Sharon Springs heading towards Cooperstown.  Where did you get a $12 ticket?  Walk up was only $22 but I'm perpetually broke so I'm always looking for a deal.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 15, 2016)

zyk said:


> Cornhead I'm in Dorloo... between Cobleskill and Sharon Springs heading towards Cooperstown.  Where did you get a $12 ticket?  Walk up was only $22 but I'm perpetually broke so I'm always looking for a deal.



Got our tickets on Liftopia two days prior. A couple years ago I could ski there any day for $15 with my Greek Peak pass. The hill was recently sold, but I think the Greek discount ended one year before the sale. I'm pretty sure they still gave the discount on Wednesdays though. Out of curiosity I called to ask if we still got the Wednesday deal. I was asked where I had a season's pass. When I said GP I was told they never had a reciprocal deal with GP. Hmm, that's funny, must have skied there at least 10 times for $15 showing my GP pass.


----------

